# Price of the Crystal Press



## OutboardMotorGuy (May 29, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what the price is for the Ioline Crystal Press, newest model? it's not on their website. 

Thanks


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

They only list their accessories. You will have to make the call, but expect about 7k.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I have been very pleased with my Crystal Press, I have had it now for over 3 years, and it works right along side me, Filling Rhinestone Transfer orders.
Yes it is slower, but very accurate placement.

The price can Vary depending on what things you get with it and software, but I think the average price for a package is around 7,000 give or take,


----------

